# Who's seen the new Camaro?



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've seen two already, man they are good looking. Although, I was behind one for a while on the free way, and they are kind of ugly from the back. What does everyone think about them?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Super Sexy! I think I need to trade in the 300 for one...except they can't build them fast enough for the demand...  major back orders

I told the wife that is what she needs for her new car...How hot would that be?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't mean to rain on your parade, but I gotta be honest with you guys, its nothing special. I am a valet, so I get to park lots of cars, including this new camaro. Some cars I will get into, and right off the bat think "dang, this thing is NICE!" and others, such as the Camaro, I'll get in and there is no WOW factor (not in the Gutpile sense :wink: ). Some cars wow me, and others don't. This is one of them. It is, at best, average.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

As soon as my mullet is long enough and I am experiencing a mid life crisis, I'll track down a big johnson T-shirt, some ripped up 501's, white high top Reebok's, grow a mustache, buy a Lita Ford album and some Oakley blades (or some vaurnets with the leather on the side) and a vans hat with the checkered flaps on the back, then buy a camaro and post pictures.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> As soon as my mullet is long enough and I am experiencing a mid life crisis, I'll track down a big johnson T-shirt, some ripped up 501's, white high top Reebok's, grow a mustache, buy a Lita Ford album and some Oakley blades (or some vaurnets with the leather on the side) and a vans hat with the checkered flaps on the back, then buy a camaro and post pictures.


HEHE! +1 :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The new Camero's are goofy looking from the front, from the rear they look like any ole ugly corvette....

I like these so much better....especially if they 'rattle'...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Not as niice as the Mustang, but it's alright. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Not as niice as the Mustang, but it's alright. :lol: :mrgreen:


MUDSTAIN'S!! Puh-lease!! :roll: :roll:



fatbass said:


> I'm with you! I got a long look at an SRT8 the other day and watched the guy pull the front tires for 100 feet at launch. 8) 425 horses from 392 cubes and a 6 speed manual trans. Dare to dream! :mrgreen:


I'm still waiting for a 426 comeback....... A real Hemi, ahhhh........


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I just saw my 3rd one. In stansbury park of all places. I gave him the Thumbs up. He and my wife both looked at me like I was retarded. :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Neighbor down the street just bought one...yellow even. SUPER SEXY!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw a woman getting out of a red one today in a parking lot. From the looks of here clothes this isn't her first camaro either. Seemed to me like her first was a Z 28 from the early to mid-80's!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Neighbor down the street just bought one...yellow even. SUPER SEXY!


Nice, were they wearing cutoff jeans and a Ratt T-shirt? :mrgreen:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I think we all know how I feel about anything Chevrolet. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I think we all know how I feel about anything Chevrolet. :wink:


Aw yes, you hate them and think there pieces of crap. I believe you even said "you'd rather push your broken down ford than drive a chevy!"


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Neighbor down the street just bought one...yellow even. SUPER SEXY!
> ...


Yes, but I couldn't tell what t-shirt...pretty long mullet covering it up!

I really might have to buy one for the wife!


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

It's quite a paradox that you have to have one of these:
[attachment=0:34cdwwar]bigjohnson.jpg[/attachment:34cdwwar]
to be a true camaro owner. Yet who really needs a camaro when you already have a big johnson?


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

The most impressive thing about them is the 400 ponies that come with it, other than that I'm not impressed. I think I still have a few "BIG JOHNSON" shirts packed away. Nothing but great memories of being on state street parked at the old Fred Meyers on 9th south with all the other gear heads with Cameros, Trans Am's, Firebirds and Novas. GOOD TIMES!!!! This weekend I bought my daughter a IROC for her 15th birthday. Ordered the tunnel ram and carbs yesterday.


----------

